# home made band saw mill plans wanted,



## craigm102 (Dec 21, 2011)

anyone with any plans or help to building a home made saw would be a great help . i have alot of parts from a old saw but i need it bigger than the old saw . i just cant seem to get the blades to track right . any help would be great . thanks


----------



## mikeb1079 (Dec 22, 2011)

hey craig, this is currently the best pic i have of the my bandsaw mill as it was being built that shows the drive side. in the pic you can see the driven pulley (bandsaw wheel is removed) that rides on a 1" jackshaft. my crude tracking adjustment is simply that i drilled two holes next to each other and ground out the middle creating a slot. this slot is what the pillowblock bearings are bolted thru. so imagine your looking top down on the jackshaft and pillowblock bearings and they are able to move side to side slightly so that you can cock the assembly left or right. this slight side to side adjustment is magnified once the actual bandsaw wheel is mounted in front of the drive pulley and is how i track the band. too much to the left or right and the blade rides too far forward or too far back. it doesn't take much but this actually has been working very well, much better than i imagined at first.







what kind of a mill are you re engineering? it's hard to troubleshoot without pics. maybe your wheels need new rubber or the crown is worn down? i believe most bandsaw wheels have a slight crown to them which helps the band track true. also, it's fairly critical that the wheels be in alignment with each other. i was able to do this with a long straight edge. post some pics if you can.
mb


----------



## jrush331 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Here is the one I Built*

This build worked well and I was happy with it. I plan to post some more pictures of the build very soon. 

View attachment 219369


here is a link to the YouTube Video:

My Home Built Bandsaw Mill

I will update this with the pictures in the next day or so. 

Good luck on your build.http://www.arboristsite.com/images/icons/icon12.png 

I found using a combination of ideas was best for me, depending on parts and materials that were available.http://www.arboristsite.com/images/icons/icon3.png


----------

